# "The black bag of death"



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

So i was in my petco today. Went in to get a few ghost shrimp for some betta buddies, and depending on how much they were, possibly a female CT too
Well i got 4 ghost shrimp picked out a Female CT, then sat there and looked at the rest of the bettas, found 4 sick
So i talked to one of the employes (they all know and like me)
And asked what they do with the sick ones, and told her that they should pull a few off the shelves cause they arent doing so well
She said they usually go into "the black bag of death" as she calls it and into the freezer
so i asked if i were to want them would i have to pay full price? Her answer was that she would just give them to me, she told me to go grab the ones i saw that werent doing so good, and she looked at them, and this one female who wasnt doing so good at all she did a salt water dip on, and while helping a few other people that female passed, but she bagged up the other 3 for me 
2 of them look like they are bloated, 1 being bloated with clampped fins, and the last one looks deformed?

I'll upload picts in a second, i have to resize them first
But their all in epson salt water (2 teaspoons per gallon)


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

The freezer? They should know better than that. Can't they euthanize more humanely?

I'm glad you were able to take some home to give them a chance.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Good for you! I wish I could just get Bettas whenever I wanted all willy nilly.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> The freezer? They should know better than that. Can't they euthanize more humanely?
> 
> I'm glad you were able to take some home to give them a chance.


 

Im thinking they put them in after they die, cause the one female that died there she made sure was dead and then stuck her into the bag 
Im glad i was able to take them home too, hoefully they get better and live a nice long happy life
As soon as my guppies babies all grow up i will pick up more stuff to make tank dividers and divide up my 20 gallon, and soon after that my 29 gallon, until then they sadly have to live in 1 gallon- 2 1/2 gallon tanks, but i do 100% water changes every other day



BettaMiah said:


> Good for you! I wish I could just get Bettas whenever I wanted all willy nilly.


Wasnt planning on it lol, and luckily i had 3 extra small tanks, But its more work on my part




I'll upload pictures here soon, my computer isnt getting along with me at the moment to let me download the pictures onto the computer to start with sorry guys


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Black bag of death....that sounds so horrible D: I certainly hope they put then in there AFTER they die, and not just to euthanize the sick ones that they are too lazy to take care of 8/
Thank goodness you were able to take those three home! I bet with some clean water and TLC they'll heal up nicely....its so amazing, the difference just basic clean, warm water can make.
Look forward to seeing some pics!!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Black bag of death....that sounds so horrible D: I certainly hope they put then in there AFTER they die, and not just to euthanize the sick ones that they are too lazy to take care of 8/
> Thank goodness you were able to take those three home! I bet with some clean water and TLC they'll heal up nicely....its so amazing, the difference just basic clean, warm water can make.
> Look forward to seeing some pics!!


 
They actually keep there water very clean for the bettas, the last few times i'v been in this last week and looked at them, there wasnt anything growing in the water and it was crystle clear

But she told me, their not actually allowed to medicate them if they are sick :/


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well thats good that they at least seem to keep the water clean then! xD
Thats sad though, that they're not aloud to medicate :/ I mean, really....when I worked at an LFS, one of the jobs on our list as to go around all of our 200 some tanks, medicate the ones that were sick, and look for any other sick or dead fish, and same with going through all the betta cups. 

I suppose if they have the money to just not care and keep buying more stock then it doesn't matter to them...but still...thats incredibly sad. If I worked there, I'd probably end up getting fired for breaking that rule ^^;


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

*Here they are*

The Pale Red CT: Clampped fins and has a hard time staying upright too
The Lavender VT: Just look at his body, is all arched andhe is very skinny
The Red VT: He will try to keep his body upright, then end up back on his side

These pictures show their actual colors


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Well thats good that they at least seem to keep the water clean then! xD
> Thats sad though, that they're not aloud to medicate :/ I mean, really....when I worked at an LFS, one of the jobs on our list as to go around all of our 200 some tanks, medicate the ones that were sick, and look for any other sick or dead fish, and same with going through all the betta cups.
> 
> I suppose if they have the money to just not care and keep buying more stock then it doesn't matter to them...but still...thats incredibly sad. If I worked there, I'd probably end up getting fired for breaking that rule ^^;


 
Lol me too, i cant stand seeing them sick and dying like this :/ poor things


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I know what you mean. :/ Its just so sad, the conditions Bettas are kept in....one day hopefully things will change...

Aww, those poor little guys D: Thank goodness you were able to bring them home....they look so emaciated...they may have internal parasites...


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

They break my heart.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> They break my heart.


Ya, but atleast their bettas live in better water than the horror stories i've heard on here about people seeing bettas in this nasty brown water with things frowing on the botton that other petcos have








So if these guys make it, I will be needing some names
If the Lavender one lives, i think he'll be named Aces, but im not giving them names yet, just in case hey dont make it, I dont want to get to attached, And i would like to see their personalites before giving them forsure names


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Could the one CT be a *Cambodian?*


----------



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

hey i thing thats just wrong not medicating them at my petsmart/petland they are not well informed but i have fun correcting them also pet land they keep the pretty exotic ones(butterflies crowntailes etc) in the back so the mis informed people don't stress them out in those tiny tanks i asked today then i went in the back and there were beauties


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

@alysalouise Oh wow, that is pretty sad why put them in the freezer, I think that is pretty inhumane. But, maybe you could talk to them and maybe say if you have time and they give you the supplies you need you could heals the sick ones and give them back. Just a thought! =)


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

TwilightNite said:


> Oh wow, that is pretty sad why put them in the freezer, I think that is pretty inhumane. But, maybe you could talk to them and maybe say if you have time and they give you the supplies you need you could heals the sick ones and give them back. Just a thought! =)


 

As much as they like me
I dont think they could do that
Not to mention im a teen, so they wont just hand the suff over and say okay just make sure you bring him/her back lol
How would they know for sure i would bring it back?
I mean I know i would, but they dont know that
Would be a good idea though if it worked


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

For the Red CT if he lives I like the name Demitrius 

For the Red VT The name Abel seems fitting. 

I hope your babies get better.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> For the Red CT if he lives I like the name Demitrius
> 
> For the Red VT The name Abel seems fitting.
> 
> I hope your babies get better.


 
Demitrius sounds like a name off harry potter (?)
I hope they do too
Would be great if they got all nice and healthy
I mean 3 free bettas from petco?
Didnt think i would actually get them for free


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Ignore Wrong thread*

I've never seen it in harry potter. It's a more greek name.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm....perhaps next time I should bug the Petco/Petsmart employees if I see a sick fish. Maybe I'll end up with a free one myself xD
I like those names by the way o: Demitrius isn't from Harry Potter.....I believe its Greek?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

It is. XD I like greek names although I am a harry potter nerd as well. 

I think My bettas for the most part well be greek names, harry potter names, glee names, names from my romance books or an asian name. I'm looking into buyign two bettas from a seller in thailand and plan to name then Rowen and Salazar. That is if i get those two. It depends on if the gut has some females not listed.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I love Greek names xD That sounds awesome!!
Haha, I'm with you there....I'm such a Harry Potter nerd xD <3

I tend to 'theme' my bettas names after characters..obviously xD; Batman, Robin, Alois.....well, Anaklusmos is technically a sword....but, yeah xD


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I should stop letting my kids name mine....General Tso after his Chinese food and Rex after that annoying puppet on Victorious.;-)


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

XD I love DC comics. 

i hope to one day get a rather redd betta and a very yellow betta and then name them Godric and Helge. Then seprate a ten or twenty gallen four ways and them the areas in colots. So it would be Salazar (Green) , Rowen (Blue), Helge (Yellow) and Godric (Red).


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol! After his Chinese food...thats hilariously adorable xDD

o: That would be AWESOME! You should get a 20 long and divide it for them!! xD
Oh gosh, I'm SUCH a comic geek....DC and Marvel alike. I used to have Wolverine and Gambit bettas, but they sadly passed away :/ They were two of my favorites.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Marvel because of X-Men But I love DC more.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Hmm....perhaps next time I should bug the Petco/Petsmart employees if I see a sick fish. Maybe I'll end up with a free one myself xD
> I like those names by the way o: Demitrius isn't from Harry Potter.....I believe its Greek?


 
Lol it just sounds similar to a name or something or other on HP, wasnt saying it was a name lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, X-men are definitely my favorite Marvels....but I'm a little more of a DC girl probably xD I mean, I have a picture of me when I was like...three in a little Kids Batman chair and in a Batman outfit. I've been a DC fan since before I could even remember!! xD

Hmm....Ahhh, Oh, I know what you mean now xD Yeah, it does sound kinda similar...though to what name exactly I can't seem to think at the moment >.<


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Yes, X-men are definitely my favorite Marvels....but I'm a little more of a DC girl probably xD I mean, I have a picture of me when I was like...three in a little Kids Batman chair and in a Batman outfit. I've been a DC fan since before I could even remember!! xD
> 
> Hmm....Ahhh, Oh, I know what you mean now xD Yeah, it does sound kinda similar...though to what name exactly I can't seem to think at the moment >.<


 

Almost like dementors lol, idk why it sounded like that lol
I think it was just the DEM part that reminded me of it lol
But anywho
The boys are still sick looking, 2 are hanging out at the top, the other at the bottom

The 2 VT's tails looks kinda like spades


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol, I still stand by my name ideas and like them.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

OH! xD Yeah, I totally see what you mean now! Lol!
Yeah, some VTs have a more pointed tail like that....they may also just be clamped.
I hope they start to perk up soon. D:


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> OH! xD Yeah, I totally see what you mean now! Lol!
> Yeah, some VTs have a more pointed tail like that....they may also just be clamped.
> I hope they start to perk up soon. D:


 

I do to, it would just be great if they did live
Im not a huge fan of VT's but they are still pretty
I hope their fighters and live through all this hard stuff and see that they can have a happy healthy life


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

once i get mnore tanks i hope i can rescue some babies.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Mmmmhmm, same. 
I've seen some really pretty VTs though...it all depends on the fish really xD
I'll always have a soft spot for Cellophanes and Dragons, regardless of tail type.

I certainly hope so too! Crossing my fingers for them and I'll be watching for updates


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Mmmmhmm, same.
> I've seen some really pretty VTs though...it all depends on the fish really xD
> I'll always have a soft spot for Cellophanes and Dragons, regardless of tail type.
> 
> I certainly hope so too! Crossing my fingers for them and I'll be watching for updates


 
im thinking ill do weekly updates with pictures 
I have a soft spot for CT's, color doesnt really matter much lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes! That would be awesome! It will be great to see how they change as they heal 
Oh, I'm definitely more of a color/form over tail-type sort of person xD If the fish has a nice form and is nicely proportioned, plus an unusual color or color I'm fond of...thats what I go for. Of course the Betta has to give me 'the look' before I really think about buying it....but yeah xD
Tail-type-wise though I'm partial to CTs and HMPKS.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a crowntail person myself. I love them.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Im really hoping they pull through!! I have been thinking of rescuing some but i feel like I wouldnt know how to help them. Yes keep us updated!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I'm a crowntail person myself. I love them.


Ya, ive always liked their ruggied look



MaggieLynn said:


> Im really hoping they pull through!! I have been thinking of rescuing some but i feel like I wouldnt know how to help them. Yes keep us updated!


 
Im just doing an epson salt treatment, cause its all i have and im hoping it will work, their all still alive, they do watch me as i move around my room
so maybe that is a good sign


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

If they seem alert and aware of everything i would think thats good, i lost two of my boys recently and both of them as they started to decline werent as active or alert, if they are still showing interest in things outside that tank I would think that is a good sign.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I'm a crowntail person myself. I love them.


I would have to agree. I dont know why but I am drawn to them the most. I currently have 3 ct males


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mhm my betta who passed yesterday was a CT. My next two I'm looking to buy our cts.


----------



## Emmett85 (Sep 19, 2011)

I work at said company for now, the black bag of death is after the animals passes. No employee is allowed to euthanize, only veterinarian are. If a employee were to do so, they would be fired on the spot. I would speak quietly of getting the fish for free, this would not be written off appropriately and example, you never know who's reading, we have the biggest financial loss in the fish department. I heard from one of my bosses that they have people looking stuff up, and I can see you are on Long island which leads us to believe that it could be any store around there so you can get her into trouble. 

About treatment, we are not allowed to self treat animals, not even if we know what is wrong, we need the veterinarians approval. Reason for this is too many people would think they would know what to do, in some cases they'd be right but in many they'd be wrong and they would run a risk of causing more harm than help. 

And the reason I write that I work for now is cause I am contemplating leaving, I have problems with the whole wholesale of animals, I don't like the way the bettas are kept, nor the beardies, snakes, hamsters etc. I don't like how the companies that they buy them from are getting away with stuff they shouldn't. 

P's policy is all good, they have the right intentions, Ive read it myself. However when it comes to execution, its only as good as it's weakest link and of that there can be plenty Im afraid


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> If they seem alert and aware of everything i would think thats good, i lost two of my boys recently and both of them as they started to decline werent as active or alert, if they are still showing interest in things outside that tank I would think that is a good sign.


 
i'm hpoing its a good sign and that they look better in the morning
i just took a few more pictures of them but i know they probably dont look any different then they did a few hours ago


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Emmett85 said:


> I work at said company for now, the black bag of death is after the animals passes. No employee is allowed to euthanize, only veterinarian are. If a employee were to do so, they would be fired on the spot. I would speak quietly of getting the fish for free, this would not be written off appropriately and example, you never know who's reading, we have the biggest financial loss in the fish department. I heard from one of my bosses that they have people looking stuff up, and I can see you are on Long island which leads us to believe that it could be any store around there so you can get her into trouble.
> 
> About treatment, we are not allowed to self treat animals, not even if we know what is wrong, we need the veterinarians approval. Reason for this is too many people would think they would know what to do, in some cases they'd be right but in many they'd be wrong and they would run a risk of causing more harm than help.
> 
> ...


I would never post names or what petco, i love the friendytness of my petcos employees, they greet everyone and always are asking if you need any help, wuld never want to get any of them fired
Yeah i didnt think they put them in the bag while still living, but after the fish passes

Do they ever even get vets approval?
I got my snake from a petco, she was pretty thin, and since i've had her, shes become a chunk lol
but if i would have thought to ask i would have gotton a snake from a shelter that i now do occasional volunteer work at, before helping out there, i never thought about the fact that they have snakes, and i could have gotton one there, All their animals are all rescues, each having their own story, But still, I love my little girl, she hasnt bitten me yet <3 like a good little girl haha


----------



## Emmett85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good, keep it a secret  I agree with what the girl did, but I also know as a company they can be rather strict. Like me typing what I do now, can get me fired.. 

and yes we treat the sick animals, the vet is there once a week to check on the new sickly ones we have. However, the fish, once they go sick it goes quick.. esp since most of us have little to no knowledge about bettas. 

I just wanted to verify that the company isnt mean like that since I saw someone posting they were worried that we'd kill them by freezing.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Emmett85 said:


> Good, keep it a secret  I agree with what the girl did, but I also know as a company they can be rather strict. Like me typing what I do now, can get me fired..
> 
> and yes we treat the sick animals, the vet is there once a week to check on the new sickly ones we have. However, the fish, once they go sick it goes quick.. esp since most of us have little to no knowledge about bettas.
> 
> I just wanted to verify that the company isnt mean like that since I saw someone posting they were worried that we'd kill them by freezing.


 
Ya, dont want anyone getting fired from their work, especially with how hard it is to find work now a days
Ya, fish kinda need to be treated right away, and i know that not all of thm get sick in your guys care, but are sick when they come in
Most people around this fourm know that not all the people at the chain stores dont care about the animals
we know that some people do their best for them, but they can only do so much and be able to keep their job


----------



## Emmett85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Isnt that a sad truth..  but bless you for taking them in. I really hope they make it. I have only one little betta, and he was an impulse buy, now I am here to learn (yes I know Im backwards). He seems pretty happy though, he made a bubble nest, and I guess that if he was totally miserable he wouldnt do that.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Emmett85 said:


> Isnt that a sad truth..  but bless you for taking them in. I really hope they make it. I have only one little betta, and he was an impulse buy, now I am here to learn (yes I know Im backwards). He seems pretty happy though, he made a bubble nest, and I guess that if he was totally miserable he wouldnt do that.


 
Im glad i took them in, cause bettas have lots of personality andim hoping that if they get all nice and healthy, that i can see what their personalitys are
And by the way 
WELCOME to the fourm lol
We all make impulse buys around here lol 
Usually when they make bubble nests its a good sign that their healthy/happy
but some bettas just dont make a bubble nest no matter how happy or healthy they are, so dont be alarmed if you happen to get another betta down the road and he doesnt make bubble nests

If you ever have a question, please start a thread and ask away  we would love to answer your questions
I have learned a lot from using this fourm


----------



## Emmett85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ahh good to know.. 
Im happy he's happy though, I kinda feel guilty of having him in a too small of a room right now.. Forums are a very good tool for learning, I have a forum for each of the pet I have..  I think you could call me a forum addict!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Emmett85 said:


> Ahh good to know..
> Im happy he's happy though, I kinda feel guilty of having him in a too small of a room right now.. Forums are a very good tool for learning, I have a forum for each of the pet I have..  I think you could call me a forum addict!


 
Lol well as long as you keep up on the water changes and such he will be fine until he gets a bigger tank
always better than the cups 
Hahah
thats good though that you wantto learn more about your animals


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Big black bag of death? That is just so terrible sounding, Anyways I am glad you were able to rescue and take home the betta's that you did, they look so cute. they will look even better when they start to feeling better.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Emmett85 said:


> I work at said company for now, the black bag of death is after the animals passes. No employee is allowed to euthanize, only veterinarian are. If a employee were to do so, they would be fired on the spot. I would speak quietly of getting the fish for free, this would not be written off appropriately and example, you never know who's reading, we have the biggest financial loss in the fish department. I heard from one of my bosses that they have people looking stuff up, and I can see you are on Long island which leads us to believe that it could be any store around there so you can get her into trouble.


When you say someone is on Long Island are you refering to me? Because I have actually never done this. The OP has but I havn't. I did say it might be nice to do it but like I said, I havn't ;-)


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

The OP is not from Long Island. Not even close.


----------



## Emmett85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah thank you for pointing that out, I did catch it just before I went to sleep... My bad!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Its not a big black bag, their small bags


The Lavender VT passed away around midnight last night
I took him out of his tank to put him in his cup cause not once since i had him home had he gone up to get air, so i was thinking he couldnt get up to the top, but he still didnt make it

The other 2 will swim around, but the red VT cant stay upright till, just long enough to swim few seconds then floats back up on his side
the CT tried eating this morning, i cut the pellet in to 1/4 of its orginal size, and he was able to eat it, but anything bigger is to big for him
I think he has trouble seeing cause he'll go to grab it and competley miss, it will take him 3 or 4 times before he gets it


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

well, atleast they are/have gotten a small taste of a better life than they would of had sitting in the store to rot away. they got a small glimpse of fishy heaven


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

MMAsac said:


> well, atleast they are/have gotten a small taste of a better life than they would of had sitting in the store to rot away. they got a small glimpse of fishy heaven


 
Ya 
The other 2 are responsive though, so im hoping that is progress
I snapped a few pictures of the red CT last night swimming around, and got 1 decent picture of the Red VT staying Upright


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, poor little guy  At least he passed in clean, warm water though....
Its good to hear that the CT is eating at least! Maybe after a little while, he'll get the hang of it.....hopefully he doesn't have any site issues.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Aww, poor little guy  At least he passed in clean, warm water though....
> Its good to hear that the CT is eating at least! Maybe after a little while, he'll get the hang of it.....hopefully he doesn't have any site issues.


 
Ya im glad he is too 
But i've notice when he is up at the top just hanging out or even swimming, that his back end is up in higher than his head, like he swims in a vertical line all the time
What could that be?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm...I'm not entirely sure  Its possible he may have something wrong with his spine...(looking back at the first pictures, I see what you mean now). I've seen that happen sometimes in emaciated bettas. 
I'm recalling some memories of one I ended up a while back with whos spine seemed to straighten after I got his weight up....maybe try feeding him some frozen bloodworms if you have any, to fatten him up a little and see how it does.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I dont know if anyone has commented on it yet but both look like they have a swim bladder problem I would start by putting them on 1tsp/ gal of epsom salt and work up to 2tsp/ gal. Also raising the temp to 80-82* slowly should help. I would also add tannins like oak leaves IAL or green tea to the water to make them more comfortable. Make sure they get a 100% water change everyday also. I dont know if I am retyping something someone else already said but maybe I can help  And sorry about the one not making it.
Also I work at a Petco I can tell you that all the animals who dont make it go into a black bag and go into "heaven" (the freezer) at least thats what we call it. I know the one Im at does medicate occasionally if its something easily fixed or we can euthanize (not by freezing though).


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> I dont know if anyone has commented on it yet but both look like they have a swim bladder problem I would start by putting them on 1tsp/ gal of epsom salt and work up to 2tsp/ gal. Also raising the temp to 80-82* slowly should help. I would also add tannins like oak leaves IAL or green tea to the water to make them more comfortable. Make sure they get a 100% water change everyday also. I dont know if I am retyping something someone else already said but maybe I can help  And sorry about the one not making it.
> Also I work at a Petco I can tell you that all the animals who dont make it go into a black bag and go into "heaven" (the freezer) at least thats what we call it. I know the one Im at does medicate occasionally if its something easily fixed or we can euthanize (not by freezing though).


 
Ya i have them in epson salt right now, and im planning to do a 100% water change a little later
I dont have tannins
But how do you do the grean tea? i can check the cubbors to see if there is any. 
I was really hoping the lavender one would make it to see what his color out come would be when he was healthy and happy, but he was the worst off




DragonFish said:


> Hmm...I'm not entirely sure  Its possible he may have something wrong with his spine...(looking back at the first pictures, I see what you mean now). I've seen that happen sometimes in emaciated bettas.
> I'm recalling some memories of one I ended up a while back with whos spine seemed to straighten after I got his weight up....maybe try feeding him some frozen bloodworms if you have any, to fatten him up a little and see how it does.


 

I dont have blood worms, but i have Frozen Brine shrimp that i can give him later before i do a water change


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Well i did a water change on the other 2, and the Red VT is swimming around all happy  he came up and looked at me staring at him swimming around lol
So hopefully this is signs of improvement


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh yay!  Thats great! He sounds likes hes improving, wonderful!  I look forward to updated pictures in a few days! xD
Yeah, you could feed him some brine shrimp. If you could pick up some frozen bloodworms to on your next trip in, that would probably really help get his, and the VTs weight back up.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Oh yay!  Thats great! He sounds likes hes improving, wonderful!  I look forward to updated pictures in a few days! xD
> Yeah, you could feed him some brine shrimp. If you could pick up some frozen bloodworms to on your next trip in, that would probably really help get his, and the VTs weight back up.


 

I would love to but their on the spendy side, and my mom doesnt like it as is with having Brine shrimp in her freezer.... lol
So im planning on when im almost out of the BS to have the money to get Blood worms


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Really?  How much are they over there? I usually see frozen bloodworms running around $5-ish.... I dunno where you are in WA, but where I used to live over there I'm pretty sure thats the price they were, at least at my LFS.
Lol xD Eh, my parents aren't happy about it either...therefore, I have my one little corner of the freezer for my frozen foods and I kinda...make them deal with it ^^;


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Really?  How much are they over there? I usually see frozen bloodworms running around $5-ish.... I dunno where you are in WA, but where I used to live over there I'm pretty sure thats the price they were, at least at my LFS.
> Lol xD Eh, my parents aren't happy about it either...therefore, I have my one little corner of the freezer for my frozen foods and I kinda...make them deal with it ^^;


 
Its like $6 for the small bag, i got a bag of brine shrimp almost 3 times the size for about half the price
To me its expenisve when right now im running off of what ever chores i can do to earn money


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, I see, I see....well, brine shrimp can work too xD they're just not quite as fattening I don't think, but they'll do the job eventually.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Ahh, I see, I see....well, brine shrimp can work too xD they're just not quite as fattening I don't think, but they'll do the job eventually.


 
Lol ya, kinda hard when you only make $10 by doing laundry and feeding the dogs for a week lol
and that was bargening lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol xD Ahh, the good ol' days of chores and allowance....I can't remember the last time I got allowance... ;P


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Lol xD Ahh, the good ol' days of chores and allowance....I can't remember the last time I got allowance... ;P


 

Never got an allowance really 
Just waiting to start my real job, full time , so until then all the chores i can find lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I got my Hughie for $2, regular $6 plus I get 15% off fish. Anyways, he was floating upside down in his small tank but he tried so hard to swim to me at the store. I talked them into letting me take him home at discount. Weeks later they asked me how he was doing and thier jaws hit the floor when I said he's all healed and has the nicest of fins of all my bettas LOL I'm sure I'll never get a discounted fish there again lol

Hope they heal well, I love the lavender guy.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I got my Hughie for $2, regular $6 plus I get 15% off fish. Anyways, he was floating upside down in his small tank but he tried so hard to swim to me at the store. I talked them into letting me take him home at discount. Weeks later they asked me how he was doing and thier jaws hit the floor when I said he's all healed and has the nicest of fins of all my bettas LOL I'm sure I'll never get a discounted fish there again lol
> 
> Hope they heal well, I love the lavender guy.


 
haha i bet they were really surprised, good for you for saving him
Ya i was really hoping the lavender guy would make it, but he passed a little after midnight last night, but i have got real high hopes for the other VT, seeing as he was swimming all around his tank today after a water change, but still floating on his side when he stops, but his stomache looked as if it went down in size some, so thats probably good, i should have done bare bottom tanks for them to see if i noticed any poop, but i put rocks in there without thinking, i feel bad that i have no plants i could put in there for them cause the only plants i have left, i think would probably tear find, but im not postive


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Well i had to leave the little guys for 2 nights (dad needed a babysitter) And i came back to everyone except the 2 rescues sick with ich
But the 2 rescues are looking just the same as when i left, except i think the red VT's colors are coming in brighter  so hopefully thats good
he still looks bloated though and still ends up floating back up on his side
So just waiting for my step dad to leave for work, then im hoping on doing water changes for EVERYONE
Blah, this will be a long morning, but ill take a nice nap after


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Bah. Ich outbreak D: No fun. 
Well, at least the two aren't getting worse xD I bet they'll perk up more soon! Its good that his color seems to be coming in a little more, thats always a great sign


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Bah. Ich outbreak D: No fun.
> Well, at least the two aren't getting worse xD I bet they'll perk up more soon! Its good that his color seems to be coming in a little more, thats always a great sign


 
Ya, ich sucks
I offered the CT some Brine shrimp, but he didnt want it, so idk...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Indeed :/
I've had fish refuse brineshrimp before....you can always give him a pellet or two now and see if he eats those then try later. Usually they'll try it eventually, realize its good, and chow down.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Indeed :/
> I've had fish refuse brineshrimp before....you can always give him a pellet or two now and see if he eats those then try later. Usually they'll try it eventually, realize its good, and chow down.


 
Ya, i know he eats the pellets, hopefully next week i can get some money to buy some blood worms, and some other stuff for breeding
But im in no rush for the other stuff


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Good for you by rescuing these guys. My 6 yr old daughter went straight up to a PetSmart employee the other day and said "Do you know your Betta's are in really bad shape?" The woman stared at her like she was shocked. Alex said "You need to take better care of them so they don't die. They look so sad." The woman thanked her and paged someone to fish....then whoever she called got into some trouble I believe, which wasn't great but at least the little cups were changed! There were about 20 bettas and 4 were dead in the cups. Awful. How are they doing now?


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> Good for you by rescuing these guys. My 6 yr old daughter went straight up to a PetSmart employee the other day and said "Do you know your Betta's are in really bad shape?" The woman stared at her like she was shocked. Alex said "You need to take better care of them so they don't die. They look so sad." The woman thanked her and paged someone to fish....then whoever she called got into some trouble I believe, which wasn't great but at least the little cups were changed! There were about 20 bettas and 4 were dead in the cups. Awful. How are they doing now?


 
Thats so cute  Good for her, she knows at a young age that that is not proper care for animals to be in bad water and so on
Their doing better, noticing small improvements, slowly but surely
Im realy hoping they will make it, but you never really know for sure


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to hear it. Yes, she's very good when it comes to animals. We had a pitbull rescue and she was great. Now, she checks the fish every day to be sure they are all good.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> Good for you by rescuing these guys. My 6 yr old daughter went straight up to a PetSmart employee the other day and said "Do you know your Betta's are in really bad shape?" The woman stared at her like she was shocked. Alex said "You need to take better care of them so they don't die. They look so sad." The woman thanked her and paged someone to fish....then whoever she called got into some trouble I believe, which wasn't great but at least the little cups were changed! There were about 20 bettas and 4 were dead in the cups. Awful. How are they doing now?



I think... I love your daughter. Hearing about that sort of thing makes me smile a bit more.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> Good for you by rescuing these guys. My 6 yr old daughter went straight up to a PetSmart employee the other day and said "Do you know your Betta's are in really bad shape?" The woman stared at her like she was shocked. Alex said "You need to take better care of them so they don't die. They look so sad." The woman thanked her and paged someone to fish....then whoever she called got into some trouble I believe, which wasn't great but at least the little cups were changed! There were about 20 bettas and 4 were dead in the cups. Awful. How are they doing now?


I hope one day when I have kids they can be just as smart and caring as your daughter.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

awww thanks. I am pretty impressed with her myself. Since I am already bragging on her. This one time, we went to rescue a "fighting dog"...which is what we were told before we went. I told Alexa she wouldn't be able to run right up to this one because he might be a little scared and could bite. Course, I stop the truck, she fly out and goes RUNNING for this scarred up, previously fought pit bull. I yell for her to stop and she does...but if you could have seen this dog's face. He was tied to a tree..all alone. Owners in the house. He loved her on sight. He knew she was there to save him. She slowly walked over and put her hand out, he licked her and she got on her knees and hugged him. They slept in the truck all the way home. We kept him about 6 months longer than we kept normal rescues because Alex insisted he needed extra care. Love that kid.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> awww thanks. I am pretty impressed with her myself. Since I am already bragging on her. This one time, we went to rescue a "fighting dog"...which is what we were told before we went. I told Alexa she wouldn't be able to run right up to this one because he might be a little scared and could bite. Course, I stop the truck, she fly out and goes RUNNING for this scarred up, previously fought pit bull. I yell for her to stop and she does...but if you could have seen this dog's face. He was tied to a tree..all alone. Owners in the house. He loved her on sight. He knew she was there to save him. She slowly walked over and put her hand out, he licked her and she got on her knees and hugged him. They slept in the truck all the way home. We kept him about 6 months longer than we kept normal rescues because Alex insisted he needed extra care. Love that kid.


 

Ah 
Pitbulls are the absoult best loyal dogs
My boyfriend and i have a puppy, he is Half pitbull, quarter old english bull dog, and quarter lab
Best dog ever
His mamma though was rescued as a puppy, she never got real big, she was a year old when she had the litter of pups, i was there to watch 8/10 of them born, my boyfriend and his friends all live in the same neighborhood, so him and 3 friends came to come get me from my house, and on our way back up to his neighborhood we got the message saying "Punk's having her PUPPIES!!!" so we raced up there, and of coarse its winter, and so she is inside, and bleeding ALL over, so i had to sit, RIGHT, next to her the entire time she was having her puppies to make sure she wasnt wondering around the house to have them (she and 1 of the dads were/ are outside dogs) and if i left her side she would freak and get up, so i got front row seats to the whole thing lol, But not to long ago, the owners had to get rid of the mom, cause when the dogs were let out of the puppy yard just to be around everyone and get loves, sometimes she would wonder off. and neighbors said that she was "Vicous" Um we never once seen her aggrsive towards anyone, and in order for them to keep her, they had to have her insured, and thats not something they had the money for, so they had to take her to the closest no kill shelter


But anywho, the puppy my boyfriend and i kept, is the most well mannered and loyal one out of the 4 that was kept within the neighborhood

But their still tiny, we think its cause the 4 of them got sick with Parvo and so it stunted their growth rate




Man you got me WAY off topic
Lol sorry its such a long message


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> I should stop letting my kids name mine....General Tso after his Chinese food and Rex after that annoying puppet on Victorious.;-)


Be glad you have normal names. My granddaughter named my orange tabby Pickles


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

So i noticed this yesterday too. But i am seeing scattered bubbles across the water of the sick betta's tank's, You think they are trying to make bubble nests?


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Would Aquarium salt do just as good as Epson salt does for my 2 sick guys?
Cause im almost out of Epson salt, but just bought a thing of Aquarium salt


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Idk if anyone is still following this thread, but im letting my camera batteries charge now, so i can go up and get som pictures of the 2 males

1 still is very bloated and cant swim right, but he always greats me when he sees me
the other is gaining a bit of color in his body and accepts pellets, but wont eat frozen blood worms yet, or even freeze dried blood worms


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

awww... so glad to hear of your rescue :-D 

as for aq salt i think it would still help and the bloated fella sounds like he has swimbladder issues but i could be wrong


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> awww... so glad to hear of your rescue :-D
> 
> as for aq salt i think it would still help and the bloated fella sounds like he has swimbladder issues but i could be wrong


 
Ya i'll probably make the switch tomorrow from epson salt over to Aq salt

But anywho, here are the updates, the first 2 are tonight of the CT guy who needs to gain more weight
the last pictures are a few days old of the VT who is still bloated, he is a much brighter red, but you can see it with the green behind him in these pictures


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Well the CT seems to be doing GREAT 
But the VT still is having troubles swimming, doesnt even look bloated anymore? its weird


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So happy they're doing better! Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> So happy they're doing better! Keep up the amazing work.


 
I am too
It looks to me like the CT fins are getting bigger. I think he is a really young little guy


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I was able to at least get a decent picture or 2 of the CT guy (who still needs a name for anyone who is still stalking this thread)
But i have to try for better pictures of the VT guy (also needs a name, would love a name that has a real good meaning, since they are rescues, but not something like Lucky lol)


----------

